# Einen gif oder jpg Datei aus einem Graphics Objekt o. JFrame



## Guest (25. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich versuche gerade aus dem Inhalt meiner Frame(wo z.B. Zeichnungen mittels Graphics gezeichnet sind)  eine gif Datei zu basteln. Ist das in Java möglich, wenn ja wie realisiert man sowas? Könnte mir da jemand helfen?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## The_S (25. Nov 2005)

Speichere deine Zeichnungen in ein BufferedImage. Ungefähr so:


```
BufferedImage buffImg = new BufferedImage(breite, höhe, typ);
Graphics2D comp2D = buffImg.createImg();
// comp2D zeichnet was
comp2D.dispose();
// jetzt ist alles was mit comp2D gezeichnet wurde im BufferedImage gespeichert
```

Um ein bi zu spreichern kannst du für jpg ImageIO verwenden. gif brauchste ne externe lib.


----------



## Sky (25. Nov 2005)

Hier noch ein hilfreicher LINK.


----------

